# Olan Mills Awesomeness



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Those glasses came free with a purchase of Brut cologne 








Thoughtful Lance. Mirthful Lance. Two sides of a delightful coin. 








Drake won Coolest Senior Mullet by a landslide.









That dude wore a tie for nothing. 








The Purvis family made several stops along the Oregon Trail to document their six-month journey. This photo was taken just two weeks before the dysentery took Momma to Jesus. 








I wanted a shot like this for my wedding. The Mrs. said no.








It's called a leisure suit, ladies and germs, and if you didn't have one in the early 70s, you were a big fat loser. Mine was teal. I wore it with a silk floral shirt and a long necklace with a football player pendant that we all got at that year's team banquet. I was THE MAN. 








Once they had two or three, how did they ever find enough time alone to make more?








No Comment 








Olan Mills backdrop #4: Bucolic Meadow with Split Rail Fence. Is that an animal carcass behind her? 








A pose like this will get you kicked right out of the Convention.








Bobbi isn't the first waitress to fall for her manager, but she and Dale both got fired from Shoney's.








Rejected Toby Keith album cover.








Just a typical afternoon down on the plantation. In a business suit.








Dawn and her recently exhumed sister, Gorgotha, pose with Scraps.








This photo isn't discolored. The 70s really were that Orange 








And don't miss the First Presbyterian Players as they perform "Godspell" next Wednesday night in the Fellowship Hall. Childcare will be provided. Please bring a covered dish.








At the Southern Baptist Convention?








Olan Mills Backdrop #11: The Library, one of their most popular themes, as seen in this photo of the young Unabomber and his wife.








The Library might be more believable if the shelves weren't sloping downhill








Olan Mills is all about versatility. The simple addition of a column turns this generic plantation into Tara , where, apparently, someone opened a Hair Cuttery.








Patrick broke ranks and chose drag over the bow tie 








You'd think Pearle Vision would throw in another two pairs for free.








Grapefruit smuggling isn't a crime, but posing it in profile should be.








Kenneth and his prom date








I got a 20 that says he drives a Camaro.








Someone spent money on this?








It's so cute when couples have matching hairdos








Talk about a third wheel...








Nothing says 1973 quite like denim and helmet hair








I'd hide my face, too, little girl








B-52's, the early years.








She's looking for the speaker that's piping in "Muskrat Love" so she can blast it with her laser eyes.

Hope you enjoyed.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I just got these in an email yesterday, they are hilarious. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's just wrong.

I'm glad those decades are gone. I still know quite a few people that haven't gotten the memo yet, though.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I would date the girl smuggling the grapefruits!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> :lol: I got that in an email a couple days ago... just couldn't get the gusto in me to post all those photos up. Nicely done NHS!!


Isn't it amazing how fast things travel through cyber space? I got a kick out of the email as well and just had to share.


----------

